# I need help



## james.w (Jan 21, 2012)

I hate asking for help, but one of my cats is in need of surgery. He ate something he shouldn't have and it is lodged in his intestine. After talking to my vet, it is going to cost just under $2000.00. I don't have the money to pay for this surgery. I am asking if anyone would be willing to donate some money to help me get my cat the surgery he needs. If you are willing send me a PM and I can give you my paypal address or personal address depending on how you want to send money. Thank you very much.

James


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 21, 2012)

_I would suggest payments go to an account at the Vet with a cut off when the price for surgery or what ever amount needed is met. For people like me who don't trust every Tom, **** or Tracy with a sob story for money._


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2012)

I am fine with that as well, I will have to set something up with the vet on Monday.


----------



## Dana C (Jan 22, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your cat. Have have you gotten prices for the surgery from more than just one vet? $2,000 is really high for any kind of domestic feline surgery.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it one of your sphynx kitties? I don't have much, but I will help out. Just let us know when something with your vet has been set up!


----------



## james.w (Jan 22, 2012)

I am going to go talk to a cat only vet tomorrow and get a second opinion and see if they will accept payments. 

Thanks Dana and BillieJean, and yes it is one of my Sphynx cats.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 22, 2012)

Like I said, let us know! I'll be happy to help. 

A Sphynx is my dream cat. They're amazing. That's why I was asking


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 22, 2012)

There's also credit care that sets up payments for vets.


----------



## got10 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea care credit is the company that I used when my dog got sick.


----------



## james.w (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a care credit account, but it is maxed out. Pet and kid bills, will do that when you don't have medical insurance. I took him to another vet today, and they did xrays, but weren't 100% sure he is blocked. They are keeping him overnight and hoping IV fluids will.help move whatever is there along.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Let us know what happens. I can help but I won't be able to until beginning of February, which may not be fitting depending on your situation. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your cat. Did you find out anything new yet ? Please keep us posted. Good luck with everything.


----------



## james.w (Jan 24, 2012)

So I got him home yesterday and this morning he is doing much better. He is eating, drinking and playing like normal. My vet took a look at the x-rays and concurs with the other vet that there doesn't seem to be any blockage. Whatever was going on in the original x-ray has taken care of itself. Thank you everyone for the concern.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY! I was curios and went looking for this thread, I am so happy the little guy/girl is okay 
could you post a picture or two? i would love to see the fella


----------



## james.w (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 28, 2012)

so pretty


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 28, 2012)

james.w said:


> So I got him home yesterday and this morning he is doing much better. He is eating, drinking and playing like normal. My vet took a look at the x-rays and concurs with the other vet that there doesn't seem to be any blockage. Whatever was going on in the original x-ray has taken care of itself. Thank you everyone for the concern.



That's great! A second opinion is always good... I've had issues like that before with my mammals and reptiles... One vet says 2k, second opinion says relax we can handle this for a lot less haha... I've had a lot of vets try on play on emotions and heat of the moment, especially with our horses. 

We use to have a sphinx when I was a kid, she was a rescue ( who would just give up a sphinx for adoption?! ) and an awesome cat, and I'm not a cat person very much but I loved that cat. She liked my dad and I, and hated everyone else in the house lol I thought it was awesome cuz we had 5 kids still living at home and when I would get picked on, I'd unleash the sphinx!!! That cat always had my back haha


----------

